# tippin a load of tampons in the princess diana memorial fountain



## kingfisher (Mar 17, 2016)

yeah gonna do this soon - 4/20 is an action - its win win - the papers report us causing a mess being disrespectful at the fountain, were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered, or they back us .im dressign uop as white fiat uno


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Tampons?

What's wrong with the age old, but tried and tested .... 2 boxes of Persil Automatic?


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 17, 2016)

oh yeah the tampons are in context with some red die, i cant r something , im not sure, but , yeah in revolutionary headquarters klamberth we have a load of tampons, shes a woman , , well spin it one way or another 9ACCEPT THE PREED SPLYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY  wh you called spymaster spymaster are you a spy -  YOU CALLED SPYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY -


----------



## xenon (Mar 17, 2016)

I think to be honest, this is probably not one of your better ideas.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2016)

Drugs
Late night
Brainstorming 

Equals the above.

Tomorrow morning those perpetual motion machine blueprints won't make sense any more either.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 17, 2016)

well we lost the paedo thing , thats not gonna come out for another 14 years or s,, whi na similar, teof the major players are dead, thsi is similar, secret service collusion in monstrous crime, except this one you can explain mit tred because she was with a forign . priness murdered because she was with a forign . and all thqat. report or not papers. an accessible conspiracy 9 THINK 0 PERCENT DONT BELIEVE OFFICIAL STORY0- might be so money in it


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 17, 2016)

explain to children- similar level of corruption to the cover up over illuminati govt labour con lib paedos, but the king consopring to murder the princess is a trope. doesnt neccessitate a corrupted twisted birds and bees talk. well weel see on 4/20 - just dont want to get banned from park, eh , well its getting towards alright to be street homeless temperature so jobs a good en - you lot are up late


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2016)

What is it that the tampons and red dye are supposed to represent?  Other than women have periods?  It doesn't seem like a particularly political statement.  Just a waste of tampons (which are, tbh, not that cheap).  I'm no fan of royalty, but this seems pretty juvenile and potentially misogynistic, unless there is something about it that I am failing to understand.


----------



## Supine (Mar 17, 2016)

Epona said:


> What is it that the tampons and red dye are supposed to represent?  Other than women have periods?  It doesn't seem like a particularly political statement.  Just a waste of tampons (which are, tbh, not that cheap).  I'm no fan of royalty, but this seems pretty juvenile and potentially misogynistic, unless there is something about it that I am failing to understand.



You're not drunk enough to understand


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2016)

Supine said:


> You're not drunk enough to understand



Oh I am at the start of a very long weekend and plenty drunk enough, I just do not think enough like a 12 year old boy to understand.  Thank fuck.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2016)

I suspect that the tampons are a greater priority here, for better or for worse, than Princess Diana.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2016)

Radical man


----------



## moomoo (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you not seen how expensive tampons are??? I wouldn't waste them


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2016)

moomoo said:


> Have you not seen how expensive tampons are??? I wouldn't waste them



I'm just worried he's going to nick his mum's supply for this stunt, and she's going to have an 'oh fuck' moment at some point.  If he was paying for them himself, it would be very unlikely to happen.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> I think to be honest, this is probably not one of your better ideas.


And it's up against some stiff competition.


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2016)

I just now have this mental image of the OP with his plan failing to work out as expected - big fountain with 5 tampons and a small bottle of food dye, not being noticed by anyone except the person employed to pick up litter.


----------



## Athos (Mar 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> I think to be honest, this is probably not one of your better ideas.



Have you heard his other ideas?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> 4/20 is an action



Well, it's certainly not a date.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 17, 2016)

Do.....do you even know what tampons are?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2016)

treefrog said:


> Do.....do you even know what tampons are?


Individual outlets in a certain international chain of pan-Asian restaurants?


----------



## treefrog (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah gonna do this soon - 4/20 is an action - its win win - the papers report us causing a mess being disrespectful at the fountain, were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered, or they back us .im dressign uop as white fiat uno


4/20 =  2/10 = 1/5.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered


she wasn't murdered


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

Epona said:


> Oh I am at the start of a very long weekend and plenty drunk enough, I just do not think enough like a 12 year old boy to understand.  Thank fuck.


tbh most 12 year auld boys i have encountered would have found better things to do than a) piss away their money buying tampons; and b) throw these expensive and useless (to them) items in a fountain for no apparent purpose.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah gonna do this soon - 4/20 is an action - its win win - the papers report us causing a mess being disrespectful at the fountain, were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered, or they back us .im dressign uop as white fiat uno


With stuff like this in the pipeline the glorious revolution must surely be upon us in days.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2016)

There's nothing like dissent via the purchase of well known taxed goods.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah gonna do this soon - 4/20 is an action - its win win - the papers report us causing a mess being disrespectful at the fountain, were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered, or they back us .im dressign uop as white fiat uno



I know this is all late night bollocks but don't do this.  If you got caught (which, after posting this here, you will) you'll probably end up doing time the way things are with the weirdos who run this country.


----------



## andysays (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah gonna do this soon - 4/20 is an action - its win win - the papers report us causing a mess being disrespectful at the fountain, were like not as distrepctful as her being murdered, or they back us .im dressign uop as white fiat uno


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

sim667 said:


> There's nothing like dissent via the purchase of well known taxed goods.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

sim667 not sure that the destruction of tampons at hyde park will resonate as much with the general publick as the boston tea party did.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 17, 2016)

andysays said:


>


No, the first rule of _Fiat _Club is to have comprehensive breakdown coverage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> im dressign uop as white fiat uno


i can picture the scene as you try to make your escape: 'sarge, sarge, there's one of them over there in white cardboard boxes trying to look inconspicuous'


----------



## Argonia (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> oh yeah the tampons are in context with some red die, i cant r something , im not sure, but , yeah in revolutionary headquarters klamberth we have a load of tampons, shes a woman , , well spin it one way or another 9ACCEPT THE PREED SPLYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY  wh you called spymaster spymaster are you a spy -  YOU CALLED SPYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY -



Are you doing that thing where you type as fast as possible and don't correct the mistakes you make?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> <snip>SPLYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY  wh you called spymaster spymaster are you a spy -  YOU CALLED SPYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY -


Hiding in plain sight?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher's disguise: an artist's impression


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>



Destroying tea by putting it in water, brilliant


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Destroying tea by putting it in water, brilliant


i wouldn't be surprised if one of kingfisher's ancestors had been behind the scheme.


----------



## andysays (Mar 17, 2016)

mauvais said:


> No, the first rule of _Fiat _Club is to have comprehensive breakdown coverage.



Yeah, but we don't talk about that either, do we


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> oh yeah the tampons are in context with some red die, i cant r something , im not sure, but , yeah in revolutionary headquarters klamberth we have a load of tampons, shes a woman , , well spin it one way or another 9ACCEPT THE PREED SPLYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY  wh you called spymaster spymaster are you a spy -  YOU CALLED SPYMASTER SPYMASTER ARE YOU A SPY -


Yeah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah.


what i like about kingfisher is the originality of his thought


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2016)

andysays said:


> Yeah, but we don't talk about that either, do we


That's because of embarrassment not any rule.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2016)

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Kanda (Mar 17, 2016)

Why do people like this exist... /sigh


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> sorry, wrong thread





Kanda said:


> Why do people like this exist... /sigh


not very kind to bluescreen


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2016)

See! This is why dead people can't have nice things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> An acolyte of The Great Beast openly admitting to encounters with twelve year old boys? Doesn't sound altogether healthy to me Sebastian.
> 
> And what's with all this "auld" business? Is there nothing about you that isn't affectation? There's the farcical class war anarchist posturing which, from a public school educated poshboy, is as ludicrous as it is cliched, then there's your humid, masturbatory fever-dream fascination with the occult plus the needly, wheedly nit-picky-pedant persona that's caused about forty-odd people to (not unreasonably) decide to suffer you no more and place you on ignore. Then as well there's the insertion of the letter "k" in places no k should ever know.
> 
> ...


why was it you were banned frances? remind me. what is it you find so alluring about urban that you can't or won't find something better to do with your weekend but show what a sad obsessive you are?


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> humid, masturbatory fever-dream fascination with the occult


as insults go, that's quite alluring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> as insults go, that's quite alluring.


i find his implied claim never to have hung round with 12 year auld boys likely true. i doubt his fellow pupils wanted anything to do with him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> I'm no more sad or obsessive than you or anyone else who posts on here. Just coz I'm banned you think I shouldn't post anymore? Who'd have thought an anarchist would be such a stickler for the rules?


didn't you get banned for racism?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> For a year yes - I served out that year then you, you snidey-arse little weasel colluded with the four-eyed inadequate Friggers to set me up for a permo on that call out thread you did for me. With the help of andysays(fuck all of any consequence) and the attention seeking safe-space cadet Tufty. hth.


right. so it was a conspiracy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> For a year yes - I served out that year then you, you snidey-arse little weasel colluded with the four-eyed inadequate Friggers to set me up for a permo on that call out thread you did for me. With the help of andysays(fuck all of any consequence) and the attention seeking safe-space cadet Tufty. hth.


btw the great man wld be very happy with your avatar


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster hello. I'm just a casual observer with nothing better to do on a Saturday night but.. You waited out a year of exile, brooding over the many wrongnesses of Pickman, and then came back dressed up as his favourite poet to have a go at him in a thread about tampons?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> What can I say?
> 
> Not much going on in my life though.


never is, is there. just a billy no mates twat with a sideline in racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> Did the great beast write (undoubtedly shit) poems as well though? I never knew that, I just thought he was some dillitante poshboy weirdo and possible nonce. A bit like Sebastian himself maybe.


yeh you never spoke much to kids your own age as a youngster, did you. killing cats not the sign of a natural extrovert.


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Mulcaster said:


> Did the great beast write (undoubtedly shit) poems as well though? I never knew that


Yep, he did, truly execrable poetry, you missed nothing. bye


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 19, 2016)

Farewell then once more Frances, we shall never see your like again until the next time we see your like again.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Mulcaster hello. I'm just a casual observer with nothing better to do on a Saturday night but.. You waited out a year of exile, brooding over the many wrongnesses of Pickman, and then came back dressed up as his favourite poet to have a go at him in a thread about tampons?


 its not really about the tampons though is it


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> its not really about the tampons though is it


I hope not. 
Can you think of an alternative? Can you get your hands on an octopus maybe to set free in the memorial pond? That would be so much more better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> I hope not.
> Can you think of an alternative? Can you get your hands on an octopus maybe to set free in the memorial pond? That would be so much more better.


 they turn it off at night - that would be cruel. yeh perhaps theres an alternative. tampons was abit stupid, just we had a load in a squatted warehouse and im sure i read somewhere that lday di involved in some tampons-for-poor-women somewhere but i cant find that online anymore, its pointless protest at the end of the day isnt it, but hey, got to do something, until they lock up everyone in the loony bin


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 19, 2016)

If you're going to buy enough tampons to fill a fountain can I suggest you give them to a food bank instead and fill the fountain with something else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> If you're going to buy enough tampons to fill a fountain can I suggest you give them to a food bank instead and fill the fountain with something else.


piss perhaps


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> piss perhaps


Octopuses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Octopuses.


never had you down for someone into cruelty to animals. i see i was wrong.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> piss perhaps


Ah, I sense a theme developing.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

oh are you refferring to that chap pissing on mi5? yeah he said to me he might piss on the police memorial monolith, do you rekcon that would be more up urb75s street. not sure we should disrespect lady di like that (even if she is sunning herself on an island somewhere)


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm talking about the octopuses that need liberating from government labs, they are very clever creatures they would be fine once they got out into central London.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm talking about the octopuses that need liberating from government labs, they are very clever creatures they would be fine once they got out into central London.


octopuses live in salt water. plus the henri paul memorial fountain, as i always think of it, will be the first place they look for any on the run octopods


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm talking about the octopuses that need liberating from government labs, they are very clever creatures they would be fine once they got out into central London.


Seeing as the octopuseseseseses are sea creatures, we'll have to flood central London with sea water if we want them to live


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

yeah maybe wehen the princess di fountain gets turned off they can haul themselves over into the serpintine (or is it the long pond or something) - cleverly octupussing through the bars


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Seeing as the octopuseseseseses are sea creatures, we'll have to flood central London with sea water if we want them to live


bimble wants them to di (ho ho)


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> bimble wants them to di (ho ho)


Ba-dum Tish!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah maybe wehen the princess di fountain gets turned off they can haul themselves over into the serpintine (or is it the long pond or something) - cleverly octupussing through the bars


yeh cos the serpentine's really full of seawater


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok ok not tampons not octopuses. What else is there though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Ok ok not tampons not octopuses. What else is there though?


your furniture


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

how do you make a poll


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> how do you make a poll


You need 2 pollish parents.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> how do you make a poll


top tip: poll is short for polly


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 19, 2016)

table legs (another state sanctioned murder, bloke with table leg) - or - a white fiat uno, that would be good, a good publicity stunt, a ltheres road acces near and you could just crash it through the fence, get the publicity (because that would be the idea, to have press and a day in court - exclusive interview in the express, natch - or a load of coppies of tabloid press, easily got from newsagents at night (cuz the tabloids murdered her according to official narrative) - or, something else. its basically if it does less than 5000 damage, n we can have our day in court n that its alright, if more, alright, if less, doesnt really matter - what matters is the truth, n havin a good time , those who knows know


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> table legs (another state sanctioned murder, bloke with table leg) - or - a white fiat uno, that would be good, a good publicity stunt, a ltheres road acces near and you could just crash it through the fence, get the publicity (because that would be the idea, to have press and a day in court - exclusive interview in the express, natch - or a load of coppies of tabloid press, easily got from newsagents at night (cuz the tabloids murdered her according to official narrative) - or, something else. its basically if it does less than 5000 damage, n we can have our day in court n that its alright, if more, alright, if less, doesnt really matter - what matters is the truth, n havin a good time , those who knows know


the truth? you can't handle the truth


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> If you're going to buy enough tampons to fill a fountain can I suggest you give them to a food bank instead and fill the fountain with something else.


This is really good, practical advice kingfisher.


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

What would the law say about someone who dumped their old fridge into di's fountain or dressed up as a fiat uno and peed into It- would that be treason or just littering?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> What would the law say about someone who dumped their old fridge into di's fountain or dressed up as a fiat uno and peed into It- would that be treason or just littering?


flytipping; publick nuisance


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Voley said:


> This is really good, practical advice kingfisher.


not sure kingfisher looking for good practical advice: in fact i doubt it


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure kingfisher looking for good practical advice: in fact i doubt it


Practical advice is still a better thing than poking fun at someone.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2016)

You come across as a bit troubled kingfisher. Are you OK?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2016)

Voley said:


> Practical advice is still a better thing than poking fun at someone.


and i'm glad you take that view, not suggesting cephalopod relocation into the fountain


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't think that taking the piss out of this person is appropriate. Bit concerned tbh.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 20, 2016)

is your name sebastian? what school did you go to?


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 20, 2016)

you cant do anything , its all controlled, secret services run through everything, you might get a hint of it , an innuendo, but try and drag someone else in to see n they get seduced by south aftrican (white) mercenerys, who tell them your mad. just pay me off - butyeah for a while i had enough cred to be paid off, all these little junior spies flitting in and around europe, squatting, cliquy fucks just like online, kicking out people for spurious transphobia, but never never bite the hand protest diana or mi5. eh whats the point. but iv wasted my bloody life! . premiership footballers give mw 3k to dirnk me self to deaht would be cooll


----------



## IC3D (Mar 20, 2016)

Praxis Urban, remember dat


----------



## IC3D (Mar 20, 2016)

I think Firkys been sniffing base to pull this one off though


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 20, 2016)

4/20 its going down


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 20, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> 4/20 its going down


Have fun!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2016)

If you're going to dump something in the memorial pissoir - as many children seem to think of it - then surely a truckload of well-rotted horse manure would be apt?


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you're going to dump something in the memorial pissoir - as many children seem to think of it - then surely a truckload of well-rotted horse manure would be apt?



A truckload of well-rotted horse manure is far too valuable to waste on this sort of childish stunt; I suggest raw sewage or the contents of a septic tank would be far more appropriate

(I'm sure any of us on the gardening thread would be able to suggest a far better destination if anyone does have a load of manure they want to get rid of, no questions asked...)


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 20, 2016)

Voley said:


> I don't think that taking the piss out of this person is appropriate. Bit concerned tbh.



Yeah; I thought it was a childish joke at first


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 20, 2016)

it is a joke, but its not a game -


----------



## MrSki (Mar 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Mulcaster hello. I'm just a casual observer with nothing better to do on a Saturday night but.. You waited out a year of exile, brooding over the many wrongnesses of Pickman, and then came back dressed up as his favourite poet to have a go at him in a thread about tampons?





Donate tampons to a food bank & stick some washing powder in the fountain. That way you will get bubbles in the wind if nothing else.


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2016)

Look after yourself kingfisher. Seriously.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 20, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Donate tampons to a food bank & stick some washing powder in the fountain. That way you will get bubbles in the wind if nothing else.


 WASHING POWDER - genius - because it was WHITEWASH - fist sensible suggestion wev had all day, and we take all the ketchup from the tyburn wetherspoons for blood - maybe not blood because she may have been spirited away to an iswland , i just think, was watching a programme of all the mourners and that - so much emotion about this distant figure, new labour, royalty, NOW - if that emotion could be turned to anger, or something - eh , but (there are things we cant know ... spooky things ... bad life for weoponlessdreamers if if tyants were not sometimes killed.. .. . ) - i believe this action could precipitate the destruction and dismantlement of the monarchy  - and perhaps land me in the fixated threat assesment centre ,  - but seriously, when are they gonna offer me a carrot rather than a stick? bluff bluff bluster


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 20, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> WASHING POWDER - genius - because it was WHITEWASH - fist sensible suggestion wev had all day, and we take all the ketchup from the tyburn wetherspoons for blood - maybe not blood because she may have been spirited away to an iswland , i just think, was watching a programme of all the mourners and that - so much emotion about this distant figure, new labour, royalty, NOW - if that emotion could be turned to anger, or something - eh , but (there are things we cant know ... spooky things ... bad life for weoponlessdreamers if if tyants were not sometimes killed.. .. . ) - i believe this action could precipitate the destruction and dismantlement of the monarchy  - and perhaps land me in the fixated threat assesment centre ,  - but seriously, when are they gonna offer me a carrot rather than a stick? bluff bluff bluster



I'd have thought red food dye would be more effective in combination. Also I'd probably use washing up liquid if it's maximum foam you after. 

I also think you should have a chat with the doc if you think that this action could precipitate the destruction and dismantlement of the monarchy.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 21, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> 4/20 its going down


If "4/20" here refers to a date , as in 20th April, bearing in mind that the queen's 90th birthday is on 21st April, I wonder whether there's a risk of heightened security at all sorts of royalty-associated places.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

Celyn said:


> If "4/20" here refers to a date , as in 20th April, bearing in mind that the queen's 90th birthday is on 21st April, I wonder whether there's a risk of heightened security at all sorts of royalty-associated places.


not to mention it being hitler's birthday on 20 april


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2016)

Celyn said:


> If "4/20" here refers to a date , as in 20th April, bearing in mind that the queen's 90th birthday is on 21st April, I wonder whether there's a risk of heightened security at all sorts of royalty-associated places.


It is a date, but probably comes from this: 420 (cannabis culture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 21, 2016)

Voley said:


> I don't think that taking the piss out of this person is appropriate. Bit concerned tbh.



A quick search on the other threads started by this member reveals quite a lot TBH in this regard. Taking the piss will not help at all.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It is a date, but probably comes from this: 420 (cannabis culture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah, that kind of occurred to me too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

Celyn said:


> Yeah, that kind of occurred to me too.


Princess Diana memorial garden being planned - BBC News


----------



## smokedout (Mar 23, 2016)

Great drunk, go to the nearest supermarket to Hyde Park (I think there's one in Bayswater), nick some shopping trollies, drink some more, have fun dodging cops and pushing each other in the trollies through Hyde Park in the dark (this will be the best part), dump the trollies in the Princess Diana Memorial Fountain, have a spliff and a giggle about it, go home.

Fucking kids today, need spoon-feeding through everything.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Princess Diana memorial garden being planned - BBC News



Blue Peter it!!!


----------



## smokedout (Mar 23, 2016)

Percy


----------



## Argonia (Mar 23, 2016)

Why has kingfisher been banned?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 23, 2016)

Argonia said:


> Why has kingfisher been banned?



He got a bit too free with accusations of people being spies for the state.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 23, 2016)

See here - Undercover policing enquiry


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 31, 2016)

In my day we tipped cows over, not tampons into fountains


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

im putting a pin in this for wednesday, i spent 30 notes on masks - (queen, diana , prince philip, charles) - and have been gathering testimony on dictaphone. the logistics and crowd funding of getting the white fiat uno were too much. over the next week we will be surveying visitors to the fountain and leafleting, 
thanks for all your support


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> im putting a pin in this for wednesday, i spent 30 notes on masks - (queen, diana , prince philip, charles) - and have been gathering testimony on dictaphone. the logistics and crowd funding of getting the white fiat uno were too much. over the next week we will be surveying visitors to the fountain and leafleting,
> thanks for all your support



Why don't you leave the fountain alone for the people who get comfort from it? It's not doing you any harm, is it?


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> im putting a pin in this for wednesday, i spent 30 notes on masks - (queen, diana , prince philip, charles) - and have been gathering testimony on dictaphone. the logistics and crowd funding of getting the white fiat uno were too much. over the next week we will be surveying visitors to the fountain and leafleting,
> thanks for all your support



Ah, you're back from your short ban. This probably isn't going to end well is it? And remind us of what you think the point of all this is again.


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

putting a pin in - ie - leaving the main event - perhaps until 2017 (20 year anniversary)
the point is to make a visible demonstration of what a vocal few and a sizeable silent minority actually think about what happened. That the royal family is a helluva lot murkier than just being spongers and landowners. whats the quote, to the living we owe something something but to the dead only the truth?


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Why don't you leave the fountain alone for the people who get comfort from it? It's not doing you any harm, is it?



well perhaps thats what the survey can reflect, the reasons people visit the fountain, quite a lot of people that visit when we are recceing visit for the purposes of following us - but - id say most visit for a paddle for the kiddies, from my own observations.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> well perhaps thats what the survey can reflect, the reasons people visit the fountain, quite a lot of people that visit when we are recceing visit for the purposes of following us - but - id say most visit for a paddle for the kiddies, from my own observations.



It's a harmless bit of fun for families, please don't spoil it for them. You may not be a fan of the monarchy - excellent; neither am I but don't be cruel to those who get enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> putting a pin in - ie - leaving the main event - perhaps until 2017 (20 year anniversary)
> the point is to make a visible demonstration of what a vocal few and a sizeable silent minority actually think about what happened. That the royal family is a helluva lot murkier than just being spongers and landowners. whats the quote, to the living we owe something something but to the dead only the truth?



Am I getting the logic?

You are going to desecrate a memorial in support of the person that the memorial is to?

Bit like peeing on the grave of your dad because the state was unfair to him. There that will show em!


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

well all protests dont exist until they are pictured in the papers, or the internet, a statement, a forcing of the newspapers (which unlike other conspiracies 9/11 etc arent all following one hymn sheet) to print the pictures of people being dragged out of the memorial, the court statements, to show , the people that know (perhaps the express would print a poll "is it time to reinvestigate dianas death" ) - 
i dont particularly care about princess diana, i do care about the royal family and the secret services murdering people.  the seismic pyschic  impact her death had on this country.  those heaps of flowers , the volumes of tears. the royal family in disarraBUTy.
perhaps her death is something that is set in stone now, perhaps it cant be changed, only blokes in pubs and tramps under bridges and young proffesionals in tehir cups and not-even-edgy comedians. 
but , yeah, probably going to wait until the 20th anniversary now. 
do a little play, prince philip in his freemasonic overall etc, i just think - theres plenty of stuff, awful stuff around the royals, their links with jimmy savile, andy and epstein, stuff that most of us (if not the public) know, but i think diana, it could get more traction. 
but this is britain isnt it, and nothings gonna change ever,


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 18, 2016)

As far as I can tell, the main thing that Kingfisher is doing wrong is planning to colour the tampons with red. He obviously hasn't seen any tampon adverts. They always use blue dye in those so as to protect the innocent- or something.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> ...which unlike other conspiracies 9/11 etc arent all following one hymn sheet...



Uh oh.


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

yes jet fuels melt steel beems and pregnant women go without seatbelts with drunk drivers


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yes jet fuels melt steel beems and pregnant women go without seatbelts with drunk drivers



Please don't do this.


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 18, 2016)

i understand urbans (and the mainstream, professional discourse) aversion to conspiracy theory. my point was, that while the officially understood events of september 11th (saudi highjackers, american cockups, no prior knowledge/lost in mass of metadata)  are a Pillar of modern understanding, and anyone questioning them will be pilloried, in ANY newspaper in the UK. The death of diana, has significantly more leeway with regards to the way its treated, (by the express star etc) Fair point? or not


----------



## LDC (Apr 19, 2016)

<sigh>


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> <snip> Fair point? or not


Not.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i understand urbans (and the mainstream, professional discourse) aversion to conspiracy theory. my point was, that while the officially understood events of september 11th (saudi highjackers, american cockups, no prior knowledge/lost in mass of metadata)  are a Pillar of modern understanding, and anyone questioning them will be pilloried, in ANY newspaper in the UK. The death of diana, has significantly more leeway with regards to the way its treated, (by the express star etc) Fair point? or not


----------



## dessiato (Apr 19, 2016)

IMO Diana's death is not important outside of her family. The ranting that goes on about her death, the conspiracy theories are all unimportant. To me she was nothing but a figure in the news. There's no point in digging it all up again. Let her be dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i understand urbans (and the mainstream, professional discourse) aversion to conspiracy theory. my point was, that while the officially understood events of september 11th (saudi highjackers, american cockups, no prior knowledge/lost in mass of metadata)  are a Pillar of modern understanding, and anyone questioning them will be pilloried, in ANY newspaper in the UK. The death of diana, has significantly more leeway with regards to the way its treated, (by the express star etc) Fair point? or not


it sells papers. it doesn't mean it's not utter bollocks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2016)

I never understand all the 'it was Prince Phil wot dunnit' theories. She'd already been long divorced in '97 and would've likely just been another Fergie figure had she lived. Why any of that would've mattered enough to bump her off is a mystery to me.

FWIW I quite like the fountain. Nothing to do with Diana. Though it'd be rather irritating for someone to come along and use it as a place of protest when nobody honestly cares any more and there's kids and tourists about. Take it to speakers corner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I never understand all the 'it was Prince Phil wot dunnit' theories. She'd already been long divorced in '97 and would've likely just been another Fergie figure had she lived. Why any of that would've mattered enough to bump her off is a mystery to me.
> 
> FWIW I quite like the fountain. Nothing to do with Diana. Though it'd be rather irritating for someone to come along and use it as a place of protest when nobody honestly cares any more and there's kids and tourists about. Take it to speakers corner.


tbh i suspect it may get taken to west end central or charing cross


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 19, 2016)

its.been.postponed. 
is james hewitt harrys dad?


----------



## petee (Apr 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> putting a pin in - ie - leaving the main event



you english and your kooky expressions


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> its.been.postponed.
> is james hewitt harrys dad?


You don't pay much attention to the tabloid press, do you


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 20, 2016)

xenon said:


> I think to be honest, this is probably not one of your better ideas.


Dressing up as a white Fiat Uno is original, though. Good for him.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 20, 2016)

From urinating on MI5 to this.

Id love to see you plan a birthday party.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 20, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> From urinating on MI5 to this.
> 
> Id love to see you plan a birthday party.



all mouth nay trousers


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> From urinating on MI5 to this.
> 
> Id love to see you plan a birthday party.


Not so much a piss-up in a brewery as a piss in a brewery


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 21, 2016)

apparantly the memorial fountain was shut today, can anyone confirm - from facebook (420 event) - 
Have to say, what do these park people think we are like, me and the wife went to look at the Diana fountain to find it empty the guys explanation was "there's a demonstration going on in the park today and we were worried they were dye the water which wouldn't go Down To well" I mean wtf lol 
cops obviously read urban...


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 21, 2016)

Male nurse took photos of women in bikinis at Diana Memorial Fountain
interewting article. arrested for taking pictures (in a public place?) public order offence, diplomatic protection squad. 
id like them to come to the protest maybe they are the ones who can investigate the death?! unless . .. they are in on it1


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm more shocked at the use of the term "male nurse" than anything else....


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 21, 2016)

Geologist took 'wholly inappropriate' photos at Diana Memorial Fountain cia geologist. theres something there, about her death being caused by paps, and then these pervy paps ON HER FOUNTAIN getting put before the law. wonder what else was on the cia GEOLOGISTS  camera,  good way to kick a spook out of the country. or


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> Geologist took 'wholly inappropriate' photos at Diana Memorial Fountain cia geologist. theres something there, about her death being caused by paps, and then these pervy paps ON HER FOUNTAIN getting put before the law. wonder what else was on the cia GEOLOGISTS  camera,  good way to kick a spook out of the country. or


What makes you think he had anything to do with the CIA?

And he's not being kicked out of the country. He's been given a one year jail sentence suspended for 18 months.

So this guy gets found guilty by a jury of taking headless and footless, long lens photos, of a kid in a bikini. Other fap pictures of children are subsequently found in his possession, and you shout 'conspiracy'.

Why hasn't this revolting prick been banned yet?


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2016)

He's obviously mentally ill and needs help (if he's not getting it already) more than a ban. Currently it's all more tragic than dangerous or disruptive although he did get a short ban for making ridiculous yet serious accusations recently.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 21, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> making ridiculous yet serious accusations recently.



This one?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> What makes you think he had anything to do with the CIA?
> 
> And he's not being kicked out of the country. He's been given a one year jail sentence suspended for 18 months.
> 
> ...


Because he's doing far too good an impression of being a barking idiot, and the warm fuzzy side of Urban is therefore cutting him some slack?

Well, could be, anyway


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2016)

Well if he's mentally ill he should be sent the way of Windsor for his own good, not kept around to be prodded with sticks like some Victorian freak show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

the problem is that the state so often brands as mentally ill people who quite rationally dislike the monarchy, like that poor lad who fired a starting pistol at the queen many years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

IC3D said:


> This one?


major hewitt's saying 'am i his father too?'


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2016)

IC3D said:


> This one?



No, I don't give a fuck whose Harry's father is. It was more than random accusations of people being undercover cops/spies with no proof, or even a vague hint of any evidence that I consider serious.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 21, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> its.been.postponed.
> is james hewitt harrys dad?


*shrugs* Who gives a fuck?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Well if he's mentally ill he should be sent the way of Windsor for his own good, not kept around to be prodded with sticks like some Victorian freak show.



"The way of Windsor"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> "The way of Windsor"?


yes. the way of windsor. what do you find so confusing about that?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> "The way of Windsor"?


Another conspiraloon but not just fucking annoying a la Jazzz. Properly mentally unstable. 

Banned for their own good some years back.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Another conspiraloon but not just fucking annoying a la Jazzz. Properly mentally unstable.
> 
> Banned for their own good some years back.



Ah, that rings a bell now.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> major hewitt's saying 'am i his father too?'


Her body language is very telling  His is pretty blatant, too.

Was this photo supposed to have been taken post-affair?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, that rings a bell now.


grand


----------



## andysays (Apr 21, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Another conspiraloon but not just fucking annoying a la Jazzz. Properly mentally unstable.
> 
> Banned for their own good some years back.



Just a general point rather than wanting to get into an argument with you (or anyone else) but no one here can or should (IMO) decide that that another poster is "mentally ill", "mentally unstable" or anything similar.

And similarly, no one should be banned "for their own good", unless they've actually broken the rules, as kingfisher previously did and previously was. If he does it again, he can expect to be banned again, but unless he does, I don't see why he shouldn't remain.

There are various posters here who are, by their own admission (don't like that word, but can't think of a better one ATM) "mentally ill", "mentally unstable" or similar, and that includes me, and it's worth remembering that at times they/we get significant real support by posting on Urban.

At times, getting too obsessive or too involved here might not be a good thing for one's mental health - I've been like that at times and I've felt, FWIW, that some others might have been too, although it's not for me to say for sure. But in the end, all of us here, whether we're mentally unstable or not, are and should be responsible for what and how we post, and I really don't think we as a community should be suggesting or considering banning people "for their own good". Posters should only be banned as a last resort, and only for serious infractions of the rules, for the good of the whole community rather than for their protection, because none of us here are in any position to judge that last one.

All just my opinion, but it seemed an appropriate time and place to say it.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2016)

andysays said:


> Just a general point rather than wanting to get into an argument with you (or anyone else) but no one here can or should (IMO) decide that that another poster is "mentally ill", "mentally unstable" or anything similar.
> 
> And similarly, no one should be banned "for their own good" ...


Take it up with the mods and those that advocated for it at the time.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 21, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm more shocked at the use of the term "male nurse" than anything else....


I'm more shocked that kf has a wife.


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I never understand all the 'it was Prince Phil wot dunnit' theories. She'd already been long divorced in '97 and would've likely just been another Fergie figure had she lived. Why any of that would've mattered enough to bump her off is a mystery to me.


Not long divorced, it was the year before.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 23, 2016)

Did he do it then? Have I missed owt?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Did he do it then? Have I missed owt?



Who? Prince Phillip?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> I'm more shocked that kf has a wife.



She's DEEP undercover.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 24, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Not long divorced, it was the year before.



Alright, well effectively divorced since '92


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Who? Prince Phillip?


Prof plum in the billiard room with the lead pipe


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> perhaps her death is something that is set in stone now, perhaps it cant be changed..



You were expected to grasp the basics of this kind of thing when your parents flushed your first goldfish down the bog...

Anyway, I wish you luck in your exploits and hope you can get some kind of corporate sponsorship by a hip and edgy Hoxton artisan tampon company (who might ask you to change the colour of the dye, but artistic compromises are inevitable with this sort of thing).


----------



## laptop (Apr 25, 2016)

andysays said:


> Just a general point rather than wanting to get into an argument with you (or anyone else) but no one here can or should (IMO) decide that that another poster is "mentally ill", "mentally unstable" or anything similar. ..



It does make a difference that kf has mentioned a diagnosis, doesn't it? So the people expressing concern about a possible, er, florid phase agreed with the medics. Take care of yourself, kf.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2016)

Marching from A-B over and over again achieving nothing is madness


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 27, 2016)

the only protesting i did at the diana memorial was stay in there til 8 o clock, chatted with the spy playing dress up, drank from a glass bottle of whisky, and wrote SIS RULES, MI5 DROOLS in pink chalk. then rolled around drinking and trying to get section/voluntary admission for a coupla days to transcribe my dictaphone. 
junior doctor "dagan lonsdale" whos protesting against the department of health asked the DoH to call the police because he wanted to go to sleep, 
they didnt turn up.
police outside of downing street wouldnt section me, even though i was talking to one about operation midland (all fucked up) and just calling the other one a cunt to his face.
cold night, euston station - the behavioural detection unit accosted me three 25 year oldw with beards gave me some liquirice and menthol fags, wouldnt section me, wouldnt give me receipt -(dont do those anymore) so i told them i had drugs on me, but they still wouldnt. 
but you know, i didnt really want to be sectioned apart from to transcribe my dictaphone and sleep, iv had a sleep now so. 
i do believe someone has to say these things. i mean fo4r the future historians. 
i didnt even visit MI5 on this trip, i dont know why, i think i was consci0ously and subconsciously guided away from it.
lots of retired and semi retired and tramps privately agree with me, read city of spies miracle man story by neil gaiman. 
anyway thanks for the support, even if you cant write it over plaintext


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:


>


which bit makes you ?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 27, 2016)

Kingfisher trying unsuccessfully to get sectioned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Kingfisher trying unsuccessfully to get sectioned.


yeh. it is rather a fail.

i like to think that if i wanted to be sectioned i'd manage it.


----------



## kingfisher (Apr 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. it is rather a fail.
> 
> i like to think that if i wanted to be sectioned i'd manage it.


yeah well when you do that, you have to do it on a junior doctors strike day so its fair ok


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> yeah well when you do that, you have to do it on a junior doctors strike day so its fair ok


paint your bottom blue, go into a&e and insist you're the senior Dr in charge. Then repeatedly display your arse and toast prince Philip for having the witch Diana killed. That should do it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 28, 2016)

This thread is desperately sad. kingfisher ; hope you get some help soon. Things will start to make better sense then.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 28, 2016)

It isn't necessarily that easy to get sectioned if you want to be in my experience. If you don't want to be, it's a piece of cake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2016)

Argonia said:


> It isn't necessarily that easy to get sectioned if you want to be in my experience. If you don't want to be, it's a piece of cake.


a bit like the auld 'if you're looking you'll never find it'


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2016)

Argonia said:


> It isn't necessarily that easy to get sectioned if you want to be in my experience. If you don't want to be, it's a piece of cake.


It's like a real life version of Catch 22.


----------



## LDC (Sep 27, 2017)

kingfisher might have approved, or not. Who knows. RIP (kingfisher, not Diana).

Princess Diana: Also a Worker


----------

